# Radical Car Body Painting (Photoshop)



## koolbluez (Mar 4, 2005)

Guys... firstly, I'd like to tell that this is adapted from some place in the net i got sometime ago...

This tutorial deals with a unique method of changing the color of a car... call it *body painting*

Unlike traditional ways of changing a vehicle's body colour, this technique uses layer mask and various blending modes to preserve reflections making it extremely difficult for others to figure out if the image was digitally edited.

1. Open the image for editing, suppose:
*img151.exs.cx/img151/9849/12xm.jpg

2. Add a new "Hue/Saturation" adjustment layer (Layer> New Adjustment Layer> Hue/Saturation) and set the "Saturation" to "-100". Click OK.
*img151.exs.cx/img151/4954/22nr.jpg

3. Create a new layer as the top layer and fill it with the new colour of the car.
*img151.exs.cx/img151/2172/31uc.jpg

4. Set the current layer's blending mode to "Multiply" and add a layer mask (Layer> Add Layer Mask> Reveal All).
*img151.exs.cx/img151/7383/47mv.jpg

5. With the current layer's layer mask selected, use the eraser tool to erase the areas around the body of the car.
*img151.exs.cx/img151/6530/55cb.jpg

6. With the Hue/Saturation adjustment layer's layer mask selected, use the "Apply Image" tool (Image> Apply Image) to apply the following properties:

     Source: filename
     Layer: Layer 1
     Channel: Layer Mask

     Blending: Multiply
     Opacity: 100%

     Click OK. 
*img151.exs.cx/img151/9003/64mq1.jpg

7. Duplicate the top layer (Ctrl+J), set its blending mode to "Screen" and invert the layer (Ctrl+I).
*img151.exs.cx/img151/8673/76je1.jpg

8. Make a layer of the current layer's layer mask (Ctrl+Click on the layer mask). Use the "Apply Image" tool (Image> Apply Image) to apply the following properties:

     Source: filename
     Layer: Background
     Channel: RGB
     Invert: Uncheckmarked
     Blending: Multiply
     Opacity: 100%

     Click OK. 
*img151.exs.cx/img151/7906/87ej.jpg

9. With the current layer mask selected, use the "Levels" tool (Ctrl+L) and drag the black input slider right until the bleeding edges of the current layer is gone. Make sure that the "Preview" checkbox is checkmarked. Click OK.
*img111.exs.cx/img111/6983/97hp.jpg

10. Compare the this technique to traditional Hue/Saturation techniques. Rollover the image in this step to see the original image before this technique was applied.
*img16.exs.cx/img16/5691/101lp.jpg*This Tutorial *

*img97.exs.cx/img97/6531/10b7ai.jpg *Other Hue/Saturation Tutorials*

*Statuatory Warning : This tutorial is a little tough and those with patience & adequate knowledge could sail thru easily

I included it as I felt this method does give better results, although more complex. Kindly bear with it.*


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 4, 2005)

That was good trick.   need more ....


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 5, 2005)

*LOook at my loved lancer ! 

before

*www.geocities.com/vjsona/lancerwhite.jpg


after
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/lancerlime.jpg


THX for the tut *

hope i could do this in real life


----------



## sms_solver (Mar 6, 2005)

Digit should bring a booklet compiling all photoshop tut posted here


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 6, 2005)

Turning the car color to black or some other dark shade may cause some trouble but if patient can bring up a good result !


----------



## goobimama (Mar 6, 2005)

Original tutorial link *www.fotofects.com/tutorials/photoshop/vehicle_effects/body_paint/index.htm


----------



## BONZI (Mar 7, 2005)

Thx for the trick.



> Digit should bring a booklet compiling all photoshop tut posted here



I think its too early. We should wait for a few more good posts


----------



## cheetah (Mar 7, 2005)

Koolbluez Keep posting.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 8, 2005)

tnx goobimama... i was searchin 4 the site myself...


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 13, 2005)

vijaythefool,the glass too seems to be green.

Can anyone tell where is the thread which explains image to drawing.I searched but couldn't find it.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 13, 2005)

sms_solver said:
			
		

> Digit should bring a booklet compiling all photoshop tut posted here



there are'nt sufficent genuine ones, but many rip-offs, so for ones by digit readers, there are not many

Please ignore what is below

___________________________________________

Testing HTML


----------



## Gonders (Feb 5, 2009)

I will suggest you to get your car off the dents first n den get it repainted. For your car’s color selection I can suggest you a website from where I buy paints for my Corvette. It’s  Automotive Touch UP I hope it’ll help u.


----------



## redhat (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ We got spam here!!
Btw, no harm in Digit compiling many of the photoshop tuts posted here, whether they be rip-off's or a member's original, we care about the tutorial. And a small hand-book on this would be great, very handy for newbies like me
Is Raabo Listening??


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 13, 2009)

For a second I thought Kooley was back


----------



## stellarbpo (Feb 18, 2009)

nice Pics.


----------

